# New goats - they are on transport!



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

So, as some know - I brought in some animals about a week ago - 5 total from 2 different farms.

Bucklings -

Proctor Hill Farm San Juan
Laurel Haven SH Napi

http://www.sunsetlakeranch.net/nigerianbucks.htm

Doelings -

Proctor Hill Farm BO Atargatis
Laurel Haven Cherimoya

http://www.sunsetlakeranch.net/nigeriandoes.htm

Well - I have been able to sell off a lot of my "starter herd" and with that - I have had the opportunity to add some more blood to my herd. These will be coming to me in late June / early July and I am so stinking stoked I just can't contain it anymore!!! You will not find these guys on my site till I get their pages built - but I have to say - THANK YOU to Proctor Hill Farms for allowing me to purchase me "Second Starter Herd". I owe you both tremendously for taking me under your wings and helping me out!

Without further ado - introducing the "rest" of the herd!!

Bucklings -

Proctor Hill Farm BO TeKillYa - 









Doelings -

Proctor Hill Farm DN PartyTime - 









Bucks -

J-Nels Donnie -
http://www.proctorhill.com/donniepage.htm

Does -

J-Nels ER Delight - http://www.proctorhill.com/delightpage.htm who will be bred to TeKillYa above when old enough

Proctor Hills Farm SG Ferrari - http://www.proctorhill.com/ferraripage.htm who will come to me bred to NC PromisedLand RC Salvatore *S http://www.proctorhill.com/salpage.htm MOON SPOTS possible

Lost Valley KW Veronica - http://www.proctorhill.com/veronicapage.htm who will come to me bred to Rosasharn TL Cauldron - http://www.promisedlandfarm.net/Cauldron.htm However, he now is residing at Proctor Hill Farm - MOON SPOTS possible


Avian Acres NAT Cassiopeia - http://www.proctorhill.com/cassypage.htm

Sooooo - now you all see why I am SOOOOOOOOOO excited????


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: OOPS - I did it again*

WOW!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! :wahoo:

I LOVE those genetics!!!!!! :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: You are getting an awesome herd!!!! :stars:

Congrats again!!!!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: OOPS - I did it again*

Minus 5 cool points for the Britney Spears reference... But WOWSERS on those PHF kids  And the new adults you're bringing in! I should post about my new boy...


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: OOPS - I did it again*

Wow! Congrats! I like Cassie's lines a lot.  And Veronica has a great udder!

Didn't you get two does from Tina?

Congrats again, you've added some super nice goats!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: OOPS - I did it again*

Thank you everyone!!!

Shivonne - thank you - I feel so blessed

Natailie - YES you should - seemings how I may not release him to you when he gets here - LOL!

Olivia - I am still debating on who I am going to breed her to for next year - and Yes, I did - but Sunrise is going to a petting zoo as a pet.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: OOPS - I did it again*

Awesome new additions!!! Congratulations!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: OOPS - I did it again*

Thanks Liz. Now..... How to explain to hubby.... Rotflmao!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: OOPS - I did it again*

LOL.... Do what I did with Penny, make sure the new goats looks like the existing ones! DH can't tell who's who with 3 B/W does....EVEN THOUGH ONE IS BALD!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: OOPS - I did it again*

BAHAHAHAA - I wish it was that easy - but I have pretty well sold most of my adults - so he will DEFINATELY notice! I think I will blame some of them on OhCee - that she bought them and they are just "staying for a little bit" - HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: OOPS - I did it again*



kelebek said:


> BAHAHAHAA - I wish it was that easy - but I have pretty well sold most of my adults - so he will DEFINATELY notice! I think I will blame some of them on OhCee - that she bought them and they are just "staying for a little bit" - HAHAHAHAHA


Oh WHATTTTTT???? Lol dude your hubby is gonna kick my ass out! lol


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: OOPS - I did it again*

they are beautiful. Congratulations. You must be so excited!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: OOPS - I did it again*

Better you, Natalie, than me - HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: OOPS - I did it again*

Just found out that we are going to try to breed Cassiopeia to either Cauldron or Sal before she comes to my house also - WOO HOO!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: OOPS - I did it again*

Well the girls have been placed in the pens with the boys .... so fingers crossed that they take!!!

Also, my girl Ferarri, is going to her first show this weekend.... I am so excited to hear how she is going to do!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: OOPS - I did it again*

Bahahaha - well there have been some changes, and well - the animals are supposed to be getting on the truck either tomorrow or Friday and heading cross country.

I am so excited to start my new herd!!!

I have updated most of my website to reflect the changes - but I also have some "SURPRISES" coming also!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: OOPS - I did it again*

very nice indeed........congrats.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: OOPS - I did it again*

You're very evil Allison to keep us waiting like this! lol Some..."surprises"...lol


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: OOPS - I did it again*

MMUUAAHH - well lets just say that some that were listed to come are not - others are coming that ARE on the website - and then there are two that I am not disclosing till they get here - MMUUAAHH!!!!! But if you email me ... I just might tell ya Kylee!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: OOPS - I did it again*

You definately have an awesome herd of Nigi does...but of them all I just LOVE Wicked!! Love those legs and that udder as a FF is heart stopping!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: OOPS - I did it again*

Let's see how long I can hold out before I send an email begging you to tell me. lol I am picturing you sitting there rubbing your hands together going...oh i've got some surprises for ya. lol


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: OOPS - I did it again*

Ohh Yes - Wicked --- I have had my eye on that doe for a while now and actually had a reservation with Joanne for a doeling from her and a couple others for next year. Then i got a message almost a month ago that there was a possibility that she would be for sale and would I like her - UHHHH YAHHHH!!!! LOL!

So I have everyone listed except for 1 doe and 1 buckling that I am bringing in also - I thought that I would keep that one a secret.

And I have my reservations in for next year, along with deals already worked out for next year!!! LOL!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

oohhh - the transporter JUST left MA with my new goats - I am so stinking stoked!!!!! 

they are anticipating being here on Wednesday!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey Kylee - talked to Nellie last night - are you going to do the fair this year?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh I love Nellie!! I am not sure. I've got so much going on this year I just am not sure. I've gone every year so it's going to be sad if I don't make it this year. Are you going?? I was actually supposed to bring goats for the "Goat Mountain" display, but I had to back out because I just don't know if I can make it. I sure would love to though.


----------

